# Are en-suites a "must have"



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm curious to know your thoughts on this. 

Would you rather a fairly average sized main bedroom with no en-suite OR a smaller main bedroom but with the bonus of a tightly added en-suite?

Would you ONLY consider a house with an en-suite as a "must have" benefit?

Personally I don't think I could go back to not having an en-suite. If you've got kids, surely an en-suite in a house is a massive plus point?

Obviously an average room with an en-suite is a no-brainer and I'm sure price would reflect that but I'm talking about a smaller room compromising for an added en-suite.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum. When we were moving house 12 years back, an ensuite was a definite must have. 

Personally, the benefits far outweigh the space it takes from the room. We have family staying quite often and it's nice having what is essentially a private bathroom when there are other folk in the house. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We don't have an en suite (would be a bit of a waste as the bathroom is next to our bedroom), although we do have a toilet downstairs which is very handy.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Many new-builds now have en-suites, although some houses are just too small. When looking around a few there wasn't any real space for wardrobes as well, partly due to the extra door for starters. I wouldn't choose to have an en-suite unless there is enough space. They are certainly a handy feature as I do have travelling family visiting from time to time, so it makes things easier. I would say that a downstairs toilet is just as much of a must have as an en-suite.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We had one in our last house, a new build 3 bedroom. Also had downstairs loo so we had 3 toilets!! House had small bedrooms so I removed the ensuite which made such a difference to the size of our bedroom(we had no wardrobe space before that!). I did leave the pipework etc behind walls and when we sold I made buyers aware in case they wanted to put it back. 3 neighbours all did the same once they saw ours.
We now live in a bigger house and have 2 girls 9+11 and are planning extensions next year, downstairs loo was a must have but not an en suite. Obviously as girls reach teenage years I'll regret that decision!!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

We bought our first house, and it came with a master suit with en suite. 
We are lucky that it has 3 bathrooms and like previously stated, when guest come they have full range of the main bathroom. Our ensuite is big enough for a double shower so space isn't a problem.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We have an ensuite, bathroom and downstairs loo.

We're in a new build but the master bedroom and ensuite are basically in the roof (3 floors).

We have the right half of the space as the main bedroom, then you walk past a built in wardrobe on one side and a closet the other and then the ensuite is beyond them.

The ensuite floor space is actually bigger than the main bathroom, reconfigured could have a bath no problem.

The house isn't massive by any stretch, it's only 3 bedrooms but they've used the space incredibly well in my opinion.

As its just us 2 here, the ensuite is used as our main bathroom, the middle floor doesn't actually get used except for the cat, however when we have kids the ensuite will be a god send for sure and when friends stay, again nice to have your own personal place.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Very much down to personal circumstances and preferences.

We've never had an en suite but know and have stayed with many friends that have.

IF the bedroom is big enough then great but if the en suite is squeezed in and there's no wardrobe space we don't see the point.

How often/how long do you actually spend in a bathroom?

How often do you have friends/relatives staying and an en suite frees up the "normal" bathroom for them?

When our kids were teenagers an en suite might have been nice. Now they've left home we'd go for the extra room/wardrobe space etc. every time.

We'd go for space, others will go for convenience in the same way that some like a hatchback, some a saloon and others a 4x4.

Andy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have an en - suite, very handy to have. Get up in the middle of the night to do your business with out having to disturb other family members. It's also very handy for when you have guests staying over as we don't have the inconvenience of queuing up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think an en suite to the master is more the norm now on large houses in our area you seem to get them on 2 bed apartments as well - Think once you are used to them and if you have a family they are a must


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm only asking because I'm selling a 2-bed terrace BTL and upgrading to a 3-bed house. For the price of a 3-bed I could get a new build on an estate which all seem to have en-suite's or a more traditional semi-detached type house with no en-suite. The one I'm interested in only has a main bathroom so I was thinking it would benefit from an en-suite or a downstairs toilet.

I think reading these comments, it would be more beneficial to squeeze in a downstairs toilet room and keep the main bedroom the normal size as putting in an en-suite would make it small.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

An outside toilet I miss.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> An outside toilet I miss.


She forever gives me into trouble for peeing on the floor as well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

We've just bought a new house and an en suite bathroom and walk in wardrobe were must have choices. My kids have an un - natural ability to know when I need to go and think about the day.

So having some where else to go will be a god send, just a shame we have to waiting till the 18th Nov.

Over here every new house has an ensuite and walk in as standard, when I was onsite the other day, they had a walkin wardrobe, a bathroom the size of a small house and a walk in shoe closet. All off the master bedroom.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My friends have a 2 bed house with 3 bathrooms- seems a bit of a waste to me. They don't even have a second bed in the second bedroom. I can see the upside to it with a large family but then again more bathrooms to clean....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting topic. I'm going to be looking to buy in about 6 months time and an ensuite is a must have for me. I think in a new house with 2+ bedrooms people expect to see an ensuite as part of the design. Kinda like how indoor toilets became expectation years ago.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

my previous house (just sold as a result of my divorce) had an en-suite in the master bedroom, we didn't have in the house before that, and it was great, big enough for a bath and a shower. Having two adult kids too in the house, and my sons GF living there permanently it was essential.

I now rent a 3 bed semi, with just the one bathroom and no downstairs loo. Theres only two of us, and its ok, but I would but a downstairs loo as more important. 

When I buy prob next year, even with only two of us I think an ensuite will be on the list of essentials. Theres something about being able to watch your other half in the shower whilst laid in bed. :argie:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

We've got an en suite in ours and I love it...apart from I've got a leak that I need to sort and we're using the family bathroom all the time atm.

Anyway, is it a must? Well, for me it isn't but I do like it. My wife definitely says it is, she'd be open to buying a place that didn't as long as we put one in.

hope that helps OP.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

LSherratt said:


> I'm curious to know your thoughts on this.
> 
> Would you rather a fairly average sized main bedroom with no en-suite OR a smaller main bedroom but with the bonus of a tightly added en-suite?
> 
> ...


Id rather have a bigger room without an ensuite than a small room with an ensuite.

Ideally you want a big room with a big ensuite :lol:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks. Seems a 50/50 split to be honest. After all, it depends on the person/family/target audience of buyer and whether space will allow.


----------

